# FADE Nabe - J-Bend, 142mm ?



## hulster (10. Mai 2021)

Liebes Newmen Team,

Hatte am Wochenende das Vergnügen ne FADE Nabe zu hören, oder besser nicht zu hören. 
Auf euerer "Technologie" habt ihr immer noch stehen, dass ihr sowohl Straight als auch J-Bend anbietet.
Auf der Naben-Seite finde ich nur Straight.
Eigentlich würde ich gerne ein älteres Rad mit 142mm Hinterbau umrüsten, finde da aber nur 148mm.
Gibt es da wenigsten nen Umbau-Satz?

Danke


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. Mai 2021)

Laut diesem Dokument gibt es 142mm nur mit SP und CL in der Road Version (was nicht schlechter sein muss, denn die werden ja auch in den Pi_Rope verbaut)

Willst du ein älteres LR umrüsten auf Fade? Wenn ja, dann wird das nicht gehen, denn die Gen2 sind Zahnscheibenfreiläufe und die Fade haben Sperrklinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (10. Mai 2021)

niconj schrieb:


> Laut diesem Dokument gibt es 142mm nur mit SP und CL in der Road Version (was nicht schlechter sein muss, denn die werden ja auch in den Pi_Rope verbaut)



Danke - CL hab ich nix grundsätzlich gegen, fahre aber nix. Und habe noch genug 6L Reserve.
Da will ich nicht mit CL anfangen. SP wäre in Ordnung. Würde ich auch direkt ein komplettes LR von Newmen nehmen. Gibt es aber nicht in der Liste. Und passt ja dann leider auch zum Dokument.


niconj schrieb:


> Willst du ein älteres LR umrüsten auf Fade? Wenn ja, dann wird das nicht gehen, denn die Gen2 sind Zahnscheibenfreiläufe und die Fade haben Sperrklinken.



Ne gerne komplett neues LR.  Hab leider in nem schönen alten Pyga, welches ich auch noch regelmässig bewege, extrem laute Acros Naben drin. Nerven mich ziemlich. Was wirklich leises, außer meinen Onyx im Clay gab es aber bisher nicht. Bis ich dann am Wochenende ne Fade gehört habe....


----------



## hulster (19. Juni 2021)

Hab die Aussage bekommen, dass es die Fade 142 wenn überhaupt nur für Renner gibt.


----------

